# Advice needed: please help interpret this North Face breathability rating



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

idk if u wasted yo $...perhaps return it.

As for breathability...the 800 number seems low...but idk about how they made the calculation? On another note...ime breathability rating is useless. What is more important is "air flow"...pitzips, cuff openings, chest zips, zipper up/down. 

I also don't think 1 jacket with insulation is the way to go unless it is arctic...like -20 f degees below. Its much better to layer with a shell and you can easily adjust/layer up/down to the condition. 

Also sitting around being toasty warm...is different than hiking or moving around. If hiking is going to be the primary activity...buy for that. Yes ur cold for the first 5 minutes...but then you are comfortable for the next few hours. Much better than having sweat rolling down the old ass crack and feeling like a steamed clam.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

Yeah im not sure what those numbers mean but I agree with wrath. If I were spending that amount of time outdoors I would get a goretex shell with a packable down mid layer. Idk if breathability ratings are useless but theres no substitute for simply removing a layer or opening a vent when you start to run hot. While I cant offer any insight on the specs of your jacket I can say that 10k on the other jacket is decent but nothing impressive. Im not familiar with UK weather but I believe its rather wet, in which case I would look for 15k or above.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Basically anything waterproof enough for a downpoor isnt going to breathe all that well, Goretex included.


----------

